# Advantage of having 2 lnb's



## murraydav (Jun 1, 2004)

Sorry but I'm brand new to satellite TV. My dish came with only one LNB with the dual connects. I understand I can have max 2 recievers alowing me to watch different programs on 2 TV,s if I buy a second reciver and access card. Now I have been given another idendical dish having 2 Lnb's and therefore 4 concetions. It also has a dish net 21 switch. One cable is labled Sat 91 and the other Sat 83. NOW for the question. Is the only advantage the ability to control 4 recievers OOORRRRR can I actually "hit" 2 different satellites and therfore recieve more programing????? Please forgive my simple question but as I said I'm brand new to this stuff.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk Murrayday :hi:

I take it you're a subscriber to Bell Express Vu. Bell has two satellite locations, 91 degrees, which is where most of the core programming is located and where your first dish with the one LNB was pointed at and 82 degrees, which carries some niche programming and HD programming. Here are the channels on Nimiq 2, depending on what you subscribe to you may get some of these or not.

http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/expressvu2_sid.html


----------



## murraydav (Jun 1, 2004)

Correct tge system is Bell Express Vu. Although it is a long list it is rather specialized and lots of local stations. However it is "more programing" Now in order to access I should aim my dish using the original 91 LNB, then run the "check switch" right? Then how do I switch form one LNB to the other? Or would the programs just magically be avaliable if I have the right access card? I'm telling ya I'm way behind the times!!!! :nono2:


----------



## murraydav (Jun 1, 2004)

http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Installation/Dish_Network_Diagrams.htm
This page shows complete colour diagrams of excatly what my set up would be if I had 2 recievers. However I have only one. Can my system recieve from 2 different satellites.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Sorry for the delay, I wasn’t able to get online yesterday due to a phone outage.

For a 1 receiver, 2 satellite location Bell set up all you have to do is connect a piece of coax from one output from each LNB into the side of the switch that has the two connectors, marked with the picture of a dish with a 1 and a 2. Then run a piece of coax from receiver to the other side of the switch labeled To Receiver Satellite In. So on one side you have a cable coming from the 91 LNB and another from the 82 LNB and the other side a run connecting the switch the receiver. The receiver takes care of all the switching for you, as long as you have your receiver set to receive from both locations you’ll be all set. As for pointing, if you go into the receiver setup, you should be able to type your zip code and it will give you the proper, azimuth, elevation and skew for the multi location dish.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> Sorry for the delay, I wasn't able to get online yesterday due to a phone outage.
> 
> For a 1 receiver, 2 satellite location Bell set up all you have to do is connect a piece of coax from one output from each LNB into the side of the switch that has the two connectors, marked with the picture of a dish with a 1 and a 2. Then run a piece of coax from receiver to the other side of the switch labeled To Receiver Satellite In. So on one side you have a cable coming from the 91 LNB and another from the 82 LNB and the other side a run connecting the switch the receiver. The receiver takes care of all the switching for you, as long as you have your receiver set to receive from both locations you'll be all set. As for pointing, if you go into the receiver setup, you should be able to type your zip code and it will give you the proper, azimuth, elevation and skew for the multi location dish.


Steve i dont think dish network have satelitte net service like D-WAY on direct tv.It would be nice if charlie would get a satellite net service on dish network


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't see what it has to do with the topic, but Dish used to have a partnership with Starband for satellite internet until Starband took a financial plunge a while back. Starband and Direct Way are both too expensive monthly and hardware wise for my tastes.


----------



## murraydav (Jun 1, 2004)

So the dish should be ready to go as is. As for pointing if I already had Sat 91 the second LNB should then hit Sat 83. If I then run the check switch it should automaticaly find the second LNB, am I on the right track. Man I can't believe how some of the retailers here can't give me anything more than a guess. Maby I better go right to a Satellite store instead of a RAdio Shack. Friday is my day off and I'll get to the bottom of my mess, but your reply has helped lots.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

From what I can tell, yes you are on the right track. Good luck tomorrow, be sure to post back the results


----------



## murraydav (Jun 1, 2004)

Yesssss finally I got time and the rain stopped. I swapped all three of my Lnb's several times and finally got the right cables on the right feeds. Seems my cable from the switch down to the reciever is not to stable either. Swapped for a new cable with factory ends and was finally able to get a signal. Then ran the check switch and got signal from both LNB's. Yes there are now several more channels on my reciever. There are several feeds that are HD, so my next purchase I guess will be a High Def television. I imagine most of my grief in not getting it sooner was the poor cable. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Congratulations Murrayday :righton: Some of this stuff can be confusing or difficult on the first attempt, especially when there’s poor or defective equipment in the mix, but you got it. 

Have fun HDTV shopping


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

murraydav said:


> Yesssss finally I got time and the rain stopped. I swapped all three of my Lnb's several times and finally got the right cables on the right feeds. Seems my cable from the switch down to the reciever is not to stable either. Swapped for a new cable with factory ends and was finally able to get a signal. Then ran the check switch and got signal from both LNB's. Yes there are now several more channels on my reciever. There are several feeds that are HD, so my next purchase I guess will be a High Def television. I imagine most of my grief in not getting it sooner was the poor cable. Thanks for your help.


Sat systems send voltage down the line to power the dish and to obtain signals. If you aren't using good quality fitting and have them connected properly, you can have a lot of headaches.


----------

